
Ask HN: Good Idea to Build Web Apps with Polymer Today? - trenning
I&#x27;ve inherited a Polymer application that is a little out of date and I&#x27;ve been coming up to speed on it and also looking at upgrade paths to the latest version.<p>The application isn&#x27;t too big so migrating to something else would be possible and I&#x27;m trying to weigh my options here.<p>I&#x27;m hoping to hear from people who have built or currently developing Polymer applications and others who&#x27;ve investigated using it but decided against.<p>I have some concerns about continuing to use Polymer however because the documentation feels pretty bad, compared to other web frameworks. The testing suite they implemented I&#x27;m not sure really if it&#x27;s stagnated or not (web-component-tester) and overall there doesn&#x27;t seem to be a lot of development on Polymer in general.<p>I&#x27;ve heard a lot about web components and how &quot;they&#x27;re the future&quot; talk on here, but I also only ever here Polymer mentioned when there&#x27;s a web assembly or web components topic posted on here so the usage feels rather small (I&#x27;ve spent most of my time developing React applications for context).<p>I do really like how portable web components are. It&#x27;s much easier to write up a web component than it is a react or vue component and the ability to port those around the application is very convenient.<p>Thanks for any feedback!
======
metaloha
We're using Stencil.js in my company right now, but almost went with
litElement(the tech underlying Polymer) instead. I think Ionic's commercial
support is what swayed us, although I would personally have been happier
(arguably) with litElement.

I think it's viable, absolutely.

